# New for 2022



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What new baits have been successful for you this season?

I’ve tried the Crappie Magnet and had good results. Got my PB crappie on one at the end of September. I’ve also used the crapp snax From ACC crappiestix this year. These are my go to baits this fall. Catching good numbers and sizes of fish on them. Putting them on a 1/16 oz head and hang gliding, casting and under a bobber. These baits hold up well too. Much better than the BG baby shads I used all summer. I fish the magnets on an eighth oz head.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

i like to add a silver crappie nibble to the butt end of the crappie magnet to keep the split tail open. bison, blk/chartreuse, red/white, blue/white, white/chartreuse and many others.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I also had good luck with the snax this year. Casting I usually use the “shanks” and vertical jigging the “club”. Pear juice has been my most consistent color.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I catch a lot of crappies on crappie magnets. I use chartreuse and black, white, black, pink, green, monkey milk. They all work great.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I also had good luck with the snax this year. Casting I usually use the “shanks” and vertical jigging the “club”. Pear juice has been my most consistent color.


didnt know acc crappie stick sold those. nice to see some different colors and combos


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Eye hole crappie hair jigs did well for me this year. You can stuff scent like nibbles right in the eye of the jig.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out yesterday for the first time on Milton.
When a live minnow tightlined on a bare hook didn't entice them, I resorted to some old faves from years ago that I haven't used in ages.
A dark green painted willowspoon tipped with a minnow worked once again for me. 
Also a chrome with blue tape Cicada worked once again for me with the crappie.
I have a special confidence in Cicada's. They landed the biggest crappie I've boated, a nice 12 in. Mosquito crappie; as well as a nice Lake Erie smallie many years ago while out with the OGF owners for a charter trip together.
The chrome/blue and chrome /green flat out will catch fish.


----------

